# Best solution for carrying mountain bike on Coupe?



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

What's the best way to carry a mountain bike in a Coupe? I don't fancy carrying inside the car (will it even fit) so what are my options? Are those generic bike carriers that fit to the rear hatch any good.


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

personally i wouldnt use the rear mounted one on the TTC. I worked in a bike shop and some are ok, but the rear window in the TT is large and would probably cost a bit.

I would personally go for roof mounted from Thule you would need these bits:
http://www.thule.co.uk/appguide
and the cycle carrier, one of these or two depending on the no of bikes:
http://www.thule.com/Thule/ProductListP ... 33537.aspx
Josh


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I think someone mentioned a "bones" carrier or something a while back (for the back of a coupe)


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

http://www.thettshop.com/access.asp?cat ... uct=101220


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

An MTB will go in - so long as you take the wheels off and lower the rear seats.

The best roof bars to buy are the original Audi ones - but they don't make them anymore and they were very expensive when they did.

Try and pick up a set SH if poss.

Look like this...


----------



## redwood (Jan 8, 2007)

Had the same problem with mine. Could'nt find a bike rack that was suitable so ended up taking the wheels off and putting the bike inside with the rear seats down. 
Not the best solution.


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

Dont know how good the quality is but you can get fold up M/bikes on ebay,they look as if they would fit in the boot!I'm thinking of getting one but feel it could be a pile of shit :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

spud said:


> Dont know how good the quality is but you can get fold up M/bikes on ebay,they look as if they would fit in the boot!I'm thinking of getting one but feel it could be a pile of shit :?


***OFF TOPIC ALERT***

Depends on what you're looking at. The Dahon Range (with full size wheels) are very strong.

I bought a Dahon Clone from Rabbit.de (frame design is identical) for commuting as it gets around the folding bike rule for carrying it on to a train. Providing the the clamp is correctly tensioned, you'd never know you weren't on a fixed frame bike. Don't confuse them with the wobbly old Bromptons or smaller wheeled Dahons.

And, if your company operates the scheme, you can get one with 50% off through the Ride to Work scheme.

The Dahon Matrix is a pretty good buy.

I doubt it would go in the back of the TT though. It only just fits in the back off my A4 Avant. I have to take the seat off, but leave the wheels on and the bike folded.










***OFF TOPIC***


----------



## Gizmo999 (Jan 28, 2007)

its worth looking for a cheap flight bag, you can then take wheels off and pack the bike in the bag with the wheels thus avoiding mud all over the place or scratching the interior, you may need to take the seat post out as well.

Or go buy a vito or t4 van and do the job properly


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the input. I'll look at finding the original TT ones although I don't fancy spending that much.

Do the Thule ones screw into the lugs on the roof? It's not clear from the pictures how they actually fix.

It's looking like the roof bars with bike attachment / clamp is going to cost near enough the same as the bike 

The flight bag idea sounds good as scratching the interior and mud are my main concerns. Just didn't like the idea of having to dismantle the half the bike everytime but with the cost of the bike carirers it's looking like a not so bad option..


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I also have to take the pedal off one crank in order to allow the whole bike
to sit lower.


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

cyberdude said:


> Do the Thule ones screw into the lugs on the roof? It's not clear from the pictures how they actually fix.
> 
> It's looking like the roof bars with bike attachment / clamp is going to cost near enough the same as the bike


Thule roof racks grip onto the window seal  
The original Audi roof rack is best and they even did a kit for bikes. This all came to Â£400 new or Â£235 for just the bars.  
They do come up from time to time in the For Sale forum, but have proved a popular request of late.
Perhaps try the Want to Buy forum.


----------



## scigib (Feb 19, 2007)

The Bones system is one of the best but terribly expensive Â£150+ i believe. a m8 had one for his MX5. :?


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Don't carry your bike in the car, not only you get mud allover your interior, but on the way in you allways end up touching the roof lining....
Also dont carry them on back carriers, as if they obscure the rear lights, you can get nicked, also these tend to scratch the car, and if someone touches you from behind, you get both car and bikes smashed....
I carry mine on roof bars, with no extra attachments...just put bikes upside down on the bars, tied up by small luggage buckles type things..
handle bars on one, saddle on the other...
If you carrying 2 bikes, put one facing forward one facing the back...

I've carried mine like that for years, and often all the way to Portugal.
jose


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

There's only one way to do it properly 8)


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I used a rear bike carrier which I was never really happy about, especially after it left small scratches on the tailgate. I ended up buying a Thule roof rack and bike holders and it was great. The Thule system does fit on the window seals but I found it OK. I used to put it on and travel about a 100 miles to the welsh mountains most weekends and I never had a problem. I still have the rack in the garage somewhere.


----------



## RSMike (Jan 16, 2006)

cyberdude said:


> Thanks for the input. I'll look at finding the original TT ones although I don't fancy spending that much.
> 
> Do the Thule ones screw into the lugs on the roof? It's not clear from the pictures how they actually fix.
> 
> ...


Possibly too late, but I am putting a set of the OEM bars on Ebay in next couple of days, You can see them in the For Sale section: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=86576

The Thule fittings will slot into the grooves on the OEM bars at least I used them with the Thule Kayak fittings, Only issue I found was I had to slot in the fittings before attaching the bars to the side feet, otherwise worked a treat.

Reason I'm selling is I now have an old Skoda as a second runaround and have left a rack permanently on that.


----------



## RSMike (Jan 16, 2006)

On Ebay now:

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie ... 0106544922


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Kell said:


>


Urrr [smiley=sick2.gif]

My answer is... just don't use a TT


----------



## cb (Feb 18, 2007)

i would say be very careful i got a thule roof rack that fits under the window sills. becauce of the roof curve theres not alot of clearance between the bike rack and the roof i ended up with 3 scratch marks where
it rubbed


----------



## RSMike (Jan 16, 2006)

I had a bad experience with Thule bars also, The clips ( especially on drivers side deformed the rubber door seal slightly, not really noticeable but when it rained ( and it does a lot in Ireland!), I had some small amount of water leaking over the top of the door,  , thats why I ended up sending them back and getting OEM bars.
They were accepted back no problem as it was acknowledged the application to the TT is not the best. Seems not everbody has had these problems, possibly I just got a bad fitting kit...............


----------

